# Iceland - Next Week (2/1-2/7)



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2018)

I am going to be doing a somewhat spur of the moment trip to Iceland next week.  Anyone else, by chance, going to be in Reykjavik?


----------



## Glynda (Jan 26, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> I am going to be doing a somewhat spur of the moment trip to Iceland next week.  Anyone else, by chance, going to be in Reykjavik?



No. But when you get back, I would love to read a review.  Going to be in Reykjavik two days in August on cruise stop.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 27, 2018)

Glynda said:


> No. But when you get back, I would love to read a review.  Going to be in Reykjavik two days in August on cruise stop.



Will do, although our trips will be markedly different, given the difference in seasons.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 27, 2018)

It's getting real now . . . lots to pack for winter wonderland vacation, plus possible thermal pools. Priorities in packing . . . electronics (mobile/cell phone, cameras, notebook, chargers & adapters), camera accessories (extra batteries & tripod) . . . then winter gear (parka, Sorel boots, gloves/hats/etc) . . . and finally other general clothing & footwear.  Bonus items . . . reading material (book + Kindle), umbrella, MP3 player.  I know I could (and should) be consolidating some of my devices . . . but I just can't seem to get that accomplished.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 27, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> Will do, although our trips will be markedly different, given the difference in seasons.



Right but I'll still be interested to hear what you did and how you liked it!

Enjoy! Used to pack all that too (Minus Winter gear as I try to avoid cold weather). Now it's pretty much just adapters, iPhone, chargers including small purse sized wireless battery charger, downloaded Audible books and podcasts, and my new favorite Apple airPods. It's getting harder and harder to handle heavy luggage.


----------

